# E-mail?????



## GLSmock (Oct 29, 2003)

Why am I receiving unsolicited e-mail??Iam gettin some off the wall stuff that I have no idea where it is coming from(except forum)GL :question:  :disapprove:  :angry:


----------



## C Nash (Oct 29, 2003)

E-mail?????

Guess it just goes with the computer world GL.  Know what you are talking about.  I get about 200 a day and just delete them and never open but was getting them before I found this forum.  I have one e-mail service that I seldom ever use and I never get any spam on it.


----------



## rudyhiebert (Nov 22, 2003)

E-mail?????

Join the club. The lettering on my delete button is almost wore off. I also use the blocking feature in my email program, that way it cuts down on some but these scumbags just change their email address and screw-up the subject line with all sorts of extra letters and symbols so it's darn near impossible to block them.


----------



## John Harrelson (Nov 24, 2003)

E-mail?????

Hi GL, 

One of the reasons you are getting more emails is because of your posting on these forums. The forums are being "mined" or "gleaned" for email addresses by spammers.  THIS IS NOT THE FORUMS FAULT.

Let me suggest a fantastic email program that I love...  it's free and can be downloaded in about three minutes..

It's called "MailWasher" The way it works is .. you send it to get your mail that is on your ISP. It goes into the "Mail Room" on your  ISP and opens up your "mailbox" and allows you to see what mail is there waiting to be "Picked Up" by your regular email program that you normally use to retrieve your mail.

Then MailWasher then gives you three options..

#1.. do nothing and then go to your regular email program and download the mail as normal...

#2.. Delete the ones that you don't want to get,  This deleting takes place on the ISP computer BEFORE it gets to your computer. 
After deleting the spam mail, simply go to your normal mail program on your computer and go get your mail as usual. You now only get the mail that was not deleted by you.

#3..  I LOVE THIS OPTION ... you can "Bounce" the email back to the sender's computer where it shows up as an "invalid" email address.
In other words the senders computer thinks that the email address is no longer a working address and after a few more times of sending to your address, it will drop your email address from it's memory banks..

The program is free... 
Go to http://www.mailwasher.net

Hopes this helps you,,, it sure did me

John


----------

